# I need response asap on modifiers!!



## vanessa10 (Jan 7, 2010)

There is a debate going on between coders here. What modifiers can you use with an asa code? Can you use sugery modifers such as 80, 78, and 53?? For instance there were 2 anesthesiologists working on a pt at the same time and a coder wants to code 00542 AA/80. Can she do that? I wouldn't think so because they are not acting as surgeons. What do I do for this chart!!


----------



## Walker22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I would say that you cannot use those modifiers on ASA codes. Anesthesiologists are not surgeons, so mod-80 is out. Mod-53 is for surgeries that are discontinued AFTER anesthesia is started. Since anesthesia was started, it had to finish, so it is complete and no modifier is needed. In the case of mod-78, the patient is returned to the operating room for another procedure, so that is an entirely different anesthesia session that the original. Again, no modifier needed.


----------



## jdrueppel (Jan 7, 2010)

When I have a two anesthesia provider case I submit the 22 (for unusual circumstance) and 59 modifier (separately identifiable service) on the second attending anesthesia provider's charge and send medical rationale with the claim.

Julie


----------

